# DS #4472: Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue (Japan)



## dice (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5716^^


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2009)

YAY Professor Layton 4!

Even though the 3rd one isn't out in English yet, at least we know we still have 2 more Prof. Layton games in store for us!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to play this so bad just for London Life.


----------



## doyama (Nov 25, 2009)

Any copy protection on this one?


----------



## shito (Nov 25, 2009)

i will wait for  the english version, and official namefor the us is Professor Layton and the Flute of Malevolent Destiny
source  http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...le.php?id=12205


----------



## vozzy (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, looks like there is, I'm getting "load rom errcode=-4 " on my DSTT.


----------



## crook (Nov 25, 2009)

Shit my japanese sucks


----------



## doyama (Nov 25, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> Shit my japanese sucks



If you're not fluent in Japanese it's not advisable to play the Layton games. Some puzzles are language neutral, but some are heavily dependent on Japanese or even odd puns that depend on Japanese-English language conversions. Even I have problems with some puzzles.


----------



## ausdog (Nov 25, 2009)

there is a patch but seems not to work


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Schweet, downloading now.  

By the way, I and one other person have been working with the writer of these Professor Layton walkthroughs to translate dialogue and puzzles, feel free to check them out.  I'm helping her translate Majin no Fue so the walkthrough will be out long before it even comes out in the US.

*EDIT*
Noooo!  Two white screens on my M3 Real running Sakura 1.44.


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 25, 2009)

these games are SOOOO LAME! (never tested yet tbh)


----------



## alidsl (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow still playing the others

The Imagine series... But fun


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 25, 2009)

these games are fucking great when I'm in the mood. and I am often enough..
Also the dialogue, art and animation all are lovely in these


----------



## regnad (Nov 25, 2009)

ANy success with this yet? Patches that work?

Does it work with an R4 or EZFVi?


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 25, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Wow still playing the others
> 
> The Imagine series... But fun



How is this anything like the imagine series?


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 25, 2009)

I laik mah bucket!


----------



## matthewn4444 (Nov 25, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> YAY Professor Layton 4!
> 
> Even though the 3rd one isn't out in English yet, at least we know we still have 2 more Prof. Layton games in store for us!




Actually it is 3 in store for the us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Professor Layton 5?


----------



## sbm888 (Nov 26, 2009)

has anyone got this working? unfortunately, i'm at work, so cant test, i have acekard2, and cyclod......
can anyone confirm yes or no, so i can start doing some research if it doesnt work while i'm here at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

So I found some sort of patch by Rudolph here, but it's password-protected.  I honestly don't even know what this "child's play" patch does or if it will even work, but I'm curious.  There's a hint in the included text file as to what the password is: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you purchased the game of "Mario & Sonic at Vancouver Olympic", you can find the password.
> 
> See page 3 of the manual, and check the row of 7, then you can imaginate some character.
> The full name of the character is just password!!


Any ideas?

*EDIT*
Characters in English
Characters in Japanese

I haven't had any luck with the names I've tried so far.  I'm wondering what the hell "you can imaginate some character" means.  Maybe a character not pictured in the instruction manual, that you have to "imaginate" yourself?


----------



## Cannonman (Nov 26, 2009)

try a name like 

Yoshi
Mario
Bowser
or whoever is in the game


----------



## Enerccio (Nov 26, 2009)

damn you nintendo, for the copy protection.
it doesnt work on my acekard 2i, it goes black screen after first intro video....


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 26, 2009)

*How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your R4 only*

Download R4Patch.rar and get a Patch_R4.ips file from the RAR archive. 

You can use a Patch_R4.ips with some IPS Patcher in order to patch your ROM file.


Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 26, 2009)

*How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your DSTT etc.*

Download Patch_etc.zip and get a Patch_etc.ips file from the RAR archive. 

You can use a Patch_etc.ips with some IPS Patcher in order to patch your ROM file.

If you want to play the game on AceKard2/2i, use the save file which was generated when you played on R4 or DSTT. 

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## saaye (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi nori, does the patch_etc work for the supercard? I'm using a supercard rumble and it generates a 0kb nds file whether I use the patched rom or the original rom. Thanks!


----------



## r3l4x (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Nori,

It still gives me the load rom errcode=-4 error.

I'm using a DSTT v1.17a07, the IPS patcher I used was IPS-win. Should I use another one or are there other people out there who can't get it to work even with the patch.

Help is always apreciated.


----------



## Amazingu (Nov 26, 2009)

Patch works perfectly on M3 Simply!

Awesome!
Thanks a bunch, nori2nori!


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 26, 2009)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue " on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue ". "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue " is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## bababaloo (Nov 26, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> 1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.


File isn't Available on Megaupload :/ 
Can you upload it again please. 

Or give another link ? 
I would love to play this 4th episode

EDIT: It's BACK THANKS


----------



## miketh2005 (Nov 26, 2009)

wah!?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they just released the diabolical box not too long ago. i just saw a commercial for it :/ why so soon?


----------



## bababaloo (Nov 26, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue " on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



Not working after the Patching for me on a Japanese DSi with a Acekard 2i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any idea to help me please ?

I saw above that I do need a save File ??? But where to find it please ?


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your DSTT etc.*
> 
> Download Patch_etc.zip and get a Patch_etc.ips file from the RAR archive.
> 
> ...


This patch is working on the M3 Real with Sakura 1.44 firmware.  At least, I can now begin the game.  I haven't played through long enough to see if there are any further problems down the road.  Without the patch I was getting two white screens before the ROM even loaded.


----------



## sbm888 (Nov 26, 2009)

that file seems unavailable?
anyone got this working on their Acekard2?


----------



## regnad (Nov 26, 2009)

How do I patch with the Patch.ips file? The other one seems to be gone now.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 26, 2009)

well its worth the wait. i love these games
i hope atleast the 3rd one releases soon, maybe the bgininning of 2010


----------



## regnad (Nov 26, 2009)

Figured out how to patch with ips -- you need the LIPS patcher from File Trip.

BUT I get a "ROM load error =-4" even though the patch was supposedly successful.

I'm using an original R4 with YSMenu. Anybody else got this thing to work?


----------



## cubicjack (Nov 26, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> This patch is working on the M3 Real with Sakura 1.44 firmware.  At least, I can now begin the game.  I haven't played through long enough to see if there are any further problems down the road.  Without the patch I was getting two white screens before the ROM even loaded.


It appears to work at first, but it stops working right after they talk about the other message in the letter. I assume that's where the first puzzle is, but I'm not sure, since the screens just go dark at that point.


----------



## sbm888 (Nov 27, 2009)

has ANYONE got this game working 100%? seems like a few mixed answers, some say working, some say not working past particular points?


----------



## sjheinsohn (Nov 27, 2009)

I downloaded the patch and dragged the nds rom over it, but I still get the white screens.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 27, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> wah!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diabolical Box is the 2nd game in the series, and came out in Japan 2 years ago. The 3rd game Last Time Travel came out last year, and this Malevolent Flute one is the 4th.

We know the 5th's name is Mask of Miracles, but the title of the 6th game has not been revealed. (Prolly coming out in 2011 as per usual)


----------



## Amazingu (Nov 27, 2009)

cubicjack said:
			
		

> It appears to work at first, but it stops working right after they talk about the other message in the letter. I assume that's where the first puzzle is, but I'm not sure, since the screens just go dark at that point.



Works fine for me though.
I'm using an M3 Simply v1.14, and the first puzzle starts without a problem.

Are you sure you patched the file correctly?
Cos I actually had to try several different patchers before it worked properly (ipswin SUCKS).


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 27, 2009)

*How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your DSTT etc.*

Download Patch_DSTT.rar and get a Patch_DSTT.ips file from the RAR archive. 

1. You can use a Patch_etc.ips with some IPS Patcher in order to patch your ROM file.

2. You need to perform arm7_fix to your ROM file.

Note:
You can't use YSMENU unfortunately.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## RubeusHagrid (Nov 27, 2009)

When Hot Wheels : Battle Force 5 was released a few days ago, it was widely thought that this didn't work due to protection

As it turns out, it was simply a slightly corrupt rom

On an emulator which runs another recent game without the anti-protection patch that came with it, Layton produces an error that is typical of a corrupt rom and the same error the corrupt version of Hot Wheels produced

Perhaps the problems players are experiencing are being caused by a corrupt rom

If this is the case, hopefully someone will redump it


----------



## cubicjack (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazingu said:
			
		

> cubicjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm playing it on an M3i0, not an M3 Simply.


----------



## tailurr (Nov 27, 2009)

Is anyone having any luck with no$gba?  Or is that just a no-go all together.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

cubicjack said:
			
		

> Amazingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, they use the same firmware IIRC, so that can't be the problem...


----------



## regnad (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone got this thing to work with an R4 and YSMenu?

I got castigated for asking this question at DS-Scene.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> cubicjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amazingu (Nov 28, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> Anyone got this thing to work with an R4 and YSMenu?
> 
> I got castigated for asking this question at DS-Scene.



Like I said, the patched ROM works perfectly on M3 Simply, which means it should work on R4 as well.


----------



## regnad (Nov 28, 2009)

I used the IPS patch linked to by nori2nori. I assume this is the one you are talking about.

This doesn't work on an R4 with YSMenu. I mentioned this on DS-Scene and was insulted and told to reinstall the original R4 menu, which seems an unnecessary step for just this one game, especially considering how much better YSMenu is for other games not including this one.

Regardless, the IPS patched game does NOT work with R4 with a YSMenu, although I read (but have not confirmed) that it works with the original R4 menu.

Anybody else using this set up been successful?


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

Agh, I wish there was an Acekard 2/2i patch. The method nori2nori mentioned didn't work.


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 28, 2009)

*How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your DSTT etc.*

Download Patch_YSMENU.rar and get a Patch_YSMENU.ips file from the RAR archive. 

1. You can use a Patch_YSMENU.ips with some IPS Patcher in order to patch your ROM file.

2. You need to perform arm7_fix to your ROM file.

Note:
You may use on R4/DSTT with YSMENU too.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## regnad (Nov 28, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your DSTT etc.*
> 
> Download Patch_YSMENU.rar and get a Patch_YSMENU.ips file from the RAR archive.
> 
> ...



This method does NOT work with R4 YSMenu.

Instructions followed to the letter. Doesn't even open.

load rom errcode=-1

It could be the ARM7 donor, but I used Lego Indiana Jones 2 as recommended in an earlier post. If that works for other flashcarts, I can't imagine it's the problem here, though.


----------



## revorevo (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank You！！


----------



## matter (Nov 28, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your DSTT etc.*
> Download Patch_etc.zip and get a Patch_etc.ips file from the RAR archive.
> You can use a Patch_etc.ips with some IPS Patcher in order to patch your ROM file.


Used the PatchR4.ips with the Lips Patcher, then it worked on my R4.


----------



## cheets00 (Nov 29, 2009)

layton4 can play on dstt1.17a07 with ysmenu
dl dsm0096 from http://gamewiki.jp/uploader/dsma/ and change extinfo.dat and infolib.dat

ps. dont need to patch rom.


----------



## regnad (Nov 29, 2009)

matter said:
			
		

> nori2nori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using the original R4 menu?


----------



## nori2nori (Nov 30, 2009)

*/// THE LAYTON 4 PERFECT SOLUTION!! ///*

*How to play "Layton 4" on your DSTT and YSMENU*

1. Download *layton4-extinfo.rar *and get extinfo.dat and INFOLIB.DAT files from the RAR archive. 

2. Overwrite them to the TTMenu folder on your DSTT. That's all.  

Note: 
You have to use the DSTT firmware of v1.17a07 in this solution.
You dont' need to patch your ROM file. You can use a clean ROM file in this solution!  

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## regnad (Nov 30, 2009)

Any luck with R4 YSMenu?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of games in the same series


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 1, 2009)

*/// THE LAYTON 4 PERFECT SOLUTION!! ///*

*Additional information for how to play "Layton 4" on your DSTT and YSMENU*

This file includes  extinfo.dat and infolib.dat files. The extinfo.dat file includes Layton 4 perfect solution and  the infolib.dat file includes the fast boot solution for all the games until #4503.


----------



## arella (Dec 1, 2009)

Is there a solution for cycloDS? =(


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

Cool, with the Sakura v1.44 2nd Edition firmware update, _Majin no Fue_ works perfectly on my M3 Real.

Using a clean dump of the ROM, I was able to get to the misty village 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll edit this post if I run into any other problems.


----------



## regnad (Dec 2, 2009)

It's starting to look like I need to give up ever playing this game. 

Well, short of paying for it, I suppose.


----------



## DQN (Dec 2, 2009)

Game is running fine for me (AceKard2i & AKAIO 1.5 w/latest loaders):

I patched the clean ROM with (what I'm assuming to be) one of the more recent versions of Rudolph's Universal Child Play Patch, which I've re-uploaded here:
ttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=KVNIFWL4

Mirror:
ttp://www.mediafire.com/?gnnoymnekhz


----------



## raskal549 (Dec 2, 2009)

any advice for those who wanna play it with a Super Card? my wife wants this game BADLY! the Layton games r like crack to her. pls help


----------



## regnad (Dec 2, 2009)

Any advice for R4 with YSMenu would be appreciated as well!


----------



## Aribari (Dec 3, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> */// THE LAYTON 4 PERFECT SOLUTION!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Layton 4" on your DSTT and YSMENU*
> 
> ...



Great solution, it works perfectly! Thanks


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 11, 2009)

DQN said:
			
		

> Game is running fine for me (AceKard2i & AKAIO 1.5 w/latest loaders):
> 
> I patched the clean ROM with (what I'm assuming to be) one of the more recent versions of Rudolph's Universal Child Play Patch, which I've re-uploaded here:
> ttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=KVNIFWL4
> ...



Thanks for the info, confirmed working past the intro video to gameplay on AK2i with:

RUCP patch, AK2 Loader dated 22/9/2009 and AKAIO 1.5


----------



## kusogaki (Jan 15, 2010)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue" on your R4 only*
> 
> Download R4Patch.rar and get a Patch_R4.ips file from the RAR archive.
> 
> ...



Sorry to beat this to death but could someone help me find the R4Patch.rar
I've got a nagging wife, thanks for the help.


----------



## Blake1710 (Jan 15, 2010)

DQN said:
			
		

> Game is running fine for me (AceKard2i & AKAIO 1.5 w/latest loaders):
> 
> I patched the clean ROM with (what I'm assuming to be) one of the more recent versions of Rudolph's Universal Child Play Patch, which I've re-uploaded here:
> ttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=KVNIFWL4
> ...



there's 2 mirrors in that post. d/l one of those.


----------



## kusogaki (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks, but the white screen still comes up on the r4.


----------



## apotheosis (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is the r4 patch.  It works on my r4 with the regular firmware.  not yasu

http://rapidshare.com/files/371434037/LKTM...TCH-MX.rar.html

it can be downloaded 10 times.  

please share this with other people if you get to dlownload it.!!


----------



## Nepherupito (Jun 22, 2010)

All the patches are down re-up would be thanked.


----------

